
How Icelandair Opened Up Air Travel in the 1950s - keehun
https://www.fastcompany.com/40414742/a-plane-crash-a-glacier-and-an-entrepreneur-how-icelandair-opened-up-air-travel-for-everyone
======
United857
One of Icelandair's main advantages was the geographic location of Iceland as
a natural hub between America and Europe.

This same hub strategy would also be successfully employed much later by
airlines from the Gulf states like Emirates, Etihad, and Qatar.

------
tuna-piano
One interesting thing - the DC-3 plane variety mentioned in the article is
still in regular commercial service today.

The DC-3 is literally 80+ years old, but hundreds are still in service -
including regular passenger commercial service in Canada. It is the only cargo
plane to have an enemy kill in WW2, when a Japanese Kamakazee ran into the
DC-3 and broke off the DC-3's wing. The Kamakazee crashed, but thh DC-3 flew
on.

[http://archive.jsonline.com/business/96701784.html](http://archive.jsonline.com/business/96701784.html)

[http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/travel/aviation-douglas-
dc-3/](http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/travel/aviation-douglas-dc-3/)

~~~
jpatokal
That exact anecdote is in the friendly article, with better spelling.

~~~
tuna-piano
Ha, whoops. I read the article, then remembered I had read about it
previously. Then I read a few more things, and must have forgotten which
stories were in the original article.

